

Food and Water - FEMA [pdf] - padobson
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=food%20for%20emergency&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CEEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fema.gov%2Fpdf%2Flibrary%2Ff%26web.pdf&ei=nP-NUO6dG--r0AH72IHYBQ&usg=AFQjCNFVtR0zBnAu55hp7a9q0xKVpWW9Dw

======
padobson
If you're one of the 60 million Americans whose going to be affected by
hurricane Sandy, you probably want to give this a look through.

